# General Elk License WY



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with the general elk tags in WY. I'd be doing it as a non res. and would like some help in getting started. I've already gone over their proc and know of some of the areas that i would like to go. Western, South Western and South Central areas I am familiar with so that is where i would start. I would like to see some input from some of you who have hunted wyomings general areas, resident or non would be nice. Any help would be appreciated and if possible reciprocated.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

OH MY GOSH!!! HOW DARE YOU GET ON HERE AND ASK FOR ADVICE! Kill-em-all......Take it from here will ya.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

I think he refers to utah hunting. So I figured I was safe, since this post refers to wyoming.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

gladly. wyoming is a big place with lots of ground to hunt. i applied for a non res. general elk permit in 2009 and drew. opening weekend of the archery season, i went up by pinedale, DIY, and killed a 280 bull on my 3rd day. lots of people, but most of the area i hunted was roadless, and could easily get away from the crowds. lots of elk too.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I enjoy Wyoming general elk hunts. We hunt the rut areas and pack in on horses. I have never been without killing a mature bull and always have the possibility of shooting mature herd bulls. There are usually 2-4 of us who go every other year or so. The biggest bull our camp has killed was 380. We have shot some nice 330-350 types also, with 280-310 type bulls being very common. I have also been deer hunting in other general elk areas during the elk season. The mature bulls in Oct are usually away from the cows and you can find them in the timber chutes. I'd say get a mile or so from the truck and enjoy the hunt. Wyoming's elk hunting is so much better than Utah that it isn't even a fair comparison. We wait a lifetime to hunt the same quality Wyoming residents hunt every year.


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Can you still buy general elk licenses in WY, or do you have to get those in the draw?

copple2


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Nonresidents must draw the general elk tags and WY residents can buy them over-the-counter.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I had to laugh as I sat in the South Western Wyoming tag alotment meeting this past Monday night in Green River, and listened to them mention several areas that just plain had too many animals and they needed to give out many more tags than normal to thin the herds. I don't remember hearing that very much in Utah's meetings. Truth be known however, Many Antelope tags were eliminated as well as Moose because of declining numbers.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Tag cost is $641 this year for non resident and it usually takes 1 point to draw, $50 for the point.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Afton/Cokeville/Greys River can also be an awesome area, a lot of people, but some very nice bulls and awesome country, especially during the archery season.......any excuse to get into the high country of Wyoming for me


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

So the general tags in wyoming are just as good as their le


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

basically, yes.


----------



## Mytoge Muley (Jan 11, 2011)

Used to own a cabin in alpine, spent alot of time up the greys river area. alot of nice quality animals up there.


----------



## deerlove (Oct 20, 2010)

be sure and buy a pre point this summer it will come in handy for 2012


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> basically, yes.


But that only works in Wyoming. Utah's elk are different.......


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> kill_'em_all said:
> 
> 
> > basically, yes.
> ...


well ya! utah elk are a different breed and require different management then those in other states. thats common sense. we all know that.......


----------

